# detailed reviews?



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows a web site with good in depth and detailed reviews on kayaks to help slim down my options of my first yak purchase?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Kayak Fishing Stuff dot com has the most in-depth consumer-reviewed section I know of, however, if you give the folks here some specifics (height/weight, intended use--surf launch vs ponds, for example --and your favorite color) I'm sure they'd be more than happy to share their opinions.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im 6ft...guess im 250 give or take 10 pounds...I am thinking a hobie revo it looks like what i need to my untrained eye. i will be surf launching most of the time but fresh water is not out of the question mostly fishing Chesapeake bay bridge tunnel. lynheaven inlet ect...there are a few things im concerned about with getting a hobie...one its alot of $$$$ quiet a investment but one i'm more then willing to make for my own fishing vessel...i like to pack light but safe and organized. The revo from what i have read is a mix between a fatty and a skinny not so fat its slow but not so skinny its "unstable"...Thanks for the site ima head over there and check some out...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

There are 2 kinds of stability. Initial and reserve. In a yak with low initial stability it will feel "tippy" til you get used to it. A yak with low reserve stability will turn turtle easily.
The worst situation is high initial and low reserve. (this would be pretty flat bottomed with squared sides) The yak will feel stable but flip unexpectedly when you lean to far or make a dumb move.

I'd rather sit in a yak that feels tippy, but has high reserve. (This would have a more rounded bottom and flared sides)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm 240 lb and have taken my buddy's (FnC on the board) Revo out. It feels plenty stable even with my weight. If you find it to be too tippy for you. I think they make a wider version called the outback. And with that mirage drive, those hobie yaks are real fast. None of us can keep up with Fingers.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Seems like what i want the question now is...Is it worth the price tag?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nethuns88 said:


> Seems like what i want the question now is...Is it worth the price tag?


Only you can make that decision. If you do get it and decide to get a different yak in a few years you should still be able to get some decent money for it. If I do get a hobie I will try and find one that is used and already decked out. I cannot afford a new Hobie out of the box.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Not trying to dissuade you from the Hobie--I know a lot of folks who really like them--but if Lynnhaven is on your list of primary fishing spots, depth may be an issue. There are spots where I get stuck in the low part of the cycle, and I only need maybe three inches clearance. Alot of that basin is very skinny. Depends on what you are after.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Not trying to dissuade you from the Hobie--I know a lot of folks who really like them--but if Lynnhaven is on your list of primary fishing spots, depth may be an issue. There are spots where I get stuck in the low part of the cycle, and I only need maybe three inches clearance. Alot of that basin is very skinny. Depends on what you are after.



This had ran across my mind iv never been back in the wetlands but i know it gets very shallow in some places...cant you just paddle threw the shallows instead of using the mirage drive?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nethuns88 said:


> ...cant you just paddle threw the shallows instead of using the mirage drive?


Yes.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Nethuns88 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows a web site with good in depth and detailed reviews on kayaks to help slim down my options of my first yak purchase?




Dude, go rent, borrow, or steal as many kayaks as you can get your hands on. Dont let anyone else persuade you to buy some boat that does not suite your needs. Most people on this and any other site will rave about thier boats and 90% of them have only paddled a couple of different makes.

The more you read....the more confused you will be.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I've read so much about kayaks that I should be an expert , but I don't know squat ! I agree with J try as many as possible then make your mind up.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Yes.


Do you have to remove the drive to keep the fins from catching in shallow water like that? I've never been in one, out of my price range .


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Grommet said:


> Do you have to remove the drive to keep the fins from catching in shallow water like that? I've never been in one, out of my price range .


From what I've heard, you pull a string (or something) and the underside drive paddles suck up into the hull. I had the same trepidations as you, but seems it's a 1/2 second maneuver.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Grommet said:


> Do you have to remove the drive to keep the fins from catching in shallow water like that? I've never been in one, out of my price range .


No, you do not have to remove the drive.



SkunkApe said:


> From what I've heard, you pull a string (or something) and the underside drive paddles suck up into the hull. I had the same trepidations as you, but seems it's a 1/2 second maneuver.


Well, Skunk, you heard wrong. It's a very simple operation...Just push one peddle all the way forward, and the fins fold flat against the bottom of the hull. There is also a hooked bungee that you can use to hold the peddles in place while you paddle the REAL skinny water, but I've never seen any reason to use it. The peddles on both Hobies I've owned stay put just fine.

In reality, theres only about 3/4" of the drive that sticks out the bottom, with the fins against the hull. It's a non-issue. 

This morning's trip, I knew ahead of time that I'd be fighting current and wind, so the Hobie was the ONLY choice from my current fleet.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> This morning's trip, I knew ahead of time that I'd be fighting current and wind, so the Hobie was the ONLY choice from my current fleet.


I hear that. I've been jealous of the Hobie guys on more than one occasion when they're holding firm at the CBBT or in a channel up on ESVA and I'm heading downrange.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I can definitely see where a Hobie would be nice fishin the CBBT or any other deep water situation where you are constantly working to hold position and fish at the same time.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*$$*

Great...now I'm gonna' have to buy a Hobie to fish the CBBT & Lesner Bridge, keep the Tarpon 160i for Lynnhaven skinny water and keep the the Heritage Redish for "guests". What else do I need???


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Dont let anyone else persuade you to buy some boat that does not suite your needs.


O no i just wanted to get a more in depth look into the yak make sure there was not some major flaw or something that would turn me off about it...I haven't found any ...well except for the 1700$ price tag but im more then willing to pay it if its going to do me well. but i am getting cold feet this will be my biggest investment of my life ((so far)) im 19 live at home and don't have bills ((perfect time to make a major purchase like this imo )) But still a heavy amount of cash to throw down...Wondering if getting something a bit cheaper would serve me better...i don't know i got to crunch some numbers and ill report back...haven't thought about pfd stern lights first aid kits anchors and all the goodies its going to take to get this thing ready for its endeavors .


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Great...now I'm gonna' have to buy a Hobie to fish the CBBT & Lesner Bridge, keep the Tarpon 160i for Lynnhaven skinny water and keep the the Heritage Redish for "guests". What else do I need???


Ride 135, and an innertube with a patch on it.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

O quick question WTF is a trolley system for i cant figure it out im sure its something simple and im going to feel stupid bit im sick of being in limbo about it...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Nethuns88 said:


> O quick question WTF is a trolley system for i cant figure it out im sure its something simple and im going to feel stupid bit im sick of being in limbo about it...


another name for an anchor trolley. Basically 2 pulleys, bow and stern, with 1/4" line in a loop. Used to position your anchor in current or wind.

BTW, if you're 19 and have the cash, pull the trigger. It doesn't get easier to find the money as you get older and have wife/kids/mortgage etc. Just leave somechange for a PFD and a backup paddle.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Grommet said:


> another name for an anchor trolley. Basically 2 pulleys, bow and stern, with 1/4" line in a loop. Used to position your anchor in current or wind.
> Thanks
> 
> BTW, if you're 19 and have the cash, pull the trigger. It doesn't get easier to find the money as you get older and have wife/kids/mortgage etc. Just leave somechange for a PFD and a backup paddle.


I think im going to....parents are going to have a frekin COW when they find out how much im spending lol..


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sail Rig*

Spend the extra $$$ for the Sail rig. This would have taken a load off my hands many times coming and going to the CBBT. Just learn how to tact and not turtle......


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Great...now I'm gonna' have to buy a Hobie to fish the CBBT & Lesner Bridge, keep the Tarpon 160i for Lynnhaven skinny water and keep the the Heritage Redish for "guests". What else do I need???


As much as you fish, Skunk, you need to at least test a Hobie Mirage Drive...

But take the checkbook when you do!


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to wild river outfitters today and i must say that store is awesome very helpful and friendly staff they have a back room strictly for yak fishing with all the goodies you need first aid kits, anchors, stake out poles, rod holders name it they have it for a kayak...i sat in the revo and i was sold and even tho the seat moves around a bit its still awesome a bit skinnier then i had expected but it felt wonderful...on the water might be a different story but siting in one on dry land was like siting in a lazy boy...after i got out of there me and a friend took his newly lifted jeep out for some off roading ....that was scary as hell!!!! nothing like hitting a giant water puddle about 20ft by 20ft and seeing water splash over the hood...but good times...I declare this topic dead thanks for the info and see you out there soon! :fishing:


----------

